# Force Dolby TrueHD / DTS MA



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey! 

i have realtek HD audio and a Titanium PCiE card,
i've tried all the frigg*in drivers in here and want TrueHD / DTS MA for my beloved Z5550,
doesnt matter if the DAC itself downmixes or w.e.
i believe its possible and know i've seen drivers here 2,5 years ago that made it possible..

Please help me!
God fortsättning *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2019)

TosLink (optical) doesnt have the bandwidth required to pass TrueHD/DTS MA


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2019)

I own Z5500's, for PC use just use analog - the bass redirection is non existent for optical use and makes the unit absolutely crap


----------



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

1) Does that mod really have DTS HD Master / TrueHD?
2) I'm using analog atm and GameSpirits old drivers. 

Really looking for the best sound there possibly can be.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2019)

emanresu said:


> Really looking for the best sound there possibly can be.



Just hook up via analogue that way your soundcard does 100% of the processing.

Youre not really gonna get any better unless you spend a few hundred USD or GBP on higher end equipment like external DACs or AV home theater setups and the AV stuff can cost a LOT of money


----------



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just hook up via analogue that way your soundcard does 100% of the processing.
> 
> Youre not really gonna get any better unless you spend a few hundred USD or GBP on higher end equipment like external DACs or AV home theater setups and the AV stuff can cost a LOT of money



I have a Zoom 2 USB somewhere..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2019)

emanresu said:


> I have a Zoom 2 USB somewhere..



Dont waste your time.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont waste your time.


Tell me what I should get.
I'm rolling with Roon and HQ Player (try'na throw FEMTO in there as well, but no guides around).
I have 2 KRKs and the Z5500.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2019)

emanresu said:


> Tell me what I should get.
> I'm rolling with Roon and HQ Player (try'na throw FEMTO in there as well, but no guides around).
> I have 2 KRKs and the Z5500.



What is your budget? How much money can you spend? How much money are you *WILLING* to spend?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What is your budget? How much money can you spend? How much money are you *WILLING* to spend?


Let's say 1000usd


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2019)

Then pretty much any Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo Home theater setup would work straight out of the box for you.

5.1, comes with all the speakers you need and you hook up to it from your graphics card to the box then to your monitor via HDMi.

for home entertainment audio, you wont get any better than this. and it supports all the current audio HD audio codecs like Dolby Atmos. You wont need a soundcard anymore


----------



## emanresu (Dec 27, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Then pretty much any Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo Home theater setup would work straight out of the box for you.
> 
> 5.1, comes with all the speakers you need and you hook up to it from your graphics card to the box then to your monitor via HDMi.
> 
> for home entertainment audio, you wont get any better than this. and it supports all the current audio HD audio codecs like Dolby Atmos. You wont need a soundcard anymore



Hmm, but I forced DTS HD MA / TRUEHD to be always on, on one of those ONKYOs at my sister's.
Where the heck are these drivers? I know they where here on the forum.. 
Thought I could do it with my XFi TiTANiUM.

Thanks for input.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 27, 2019)

Again it's really down to how it's hooked up and weather or not all the hardware supports it.

Just because you can drive a car over 200km/h doesn't make it a race car.

If your sisters onkyo supports it. It probably supported it from the factory and she didn't know how to set it up. At the same time you can't really force more bandwidth through a connection that's already maxed out for what it does. DTS-HD MA and TRUEHD can only be currently done over HDMI to an audio receiver because HDMI is has the bandwidth to support such huge amounts of data being streamed. 

There is a thing called 'dolby atmos for headphones' but that's more of a gimmick that plays around with directional audio thats been said to work on any headphones and has very little to do with the actual dolby atmos setting for newer AVRs that support the codec..

You can't force it to output something that the hardware doesn't support if it lacks the base requirements. It's not a CPU that you can just simply OC for more mhz, it just doesn't work like that.


----------

